# asus hero vii broken 2 pins / recreation



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 26, 2014)

hi there.



as i have already new motherboard (msi), i was wondering, if you could guys help me figure out what could i do to make my hero vii new again.



few months ago, i saw few bent pins. as i tried to bend them back, accidently i broke two of them, which looked like a grounding pins. 



picture below how bad is outcome.

























is there any possibilities what to do with it. warranty has been already denied by a store where i attempted to hand in. i am not going to cheat on some poor gamer trying to sell faulty item by hand. ASUS told me that socket replacement is available only in area where you bought it. so in Latvia its not possible. so its just laying on my desk without any proper application.



motherboard works just fine, boots fine. have seen one BSOD (with r9 280x graphics card inserted, so i am pretty sure its despite of overclock of it)

does anybody have any expierance with jeweler or stuff like that?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not sure what can be done as I don't know what those two pins do for the CPU/Board. If it runs fine then there shouldn't be any issues but again, I don't know what those pins do. I will say that your camera is a beast.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 26, 2014)

those are called VSS grounding pins, so nothing important (i guess?), as i have lot of them in a socket. will try my luck trying to sell it for about 100euros, as its almost new, and bought for 200euros.

pictures taken with iphone 4s and olloclip lens actually  pretty much cheap stuff.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd do some research on those pins and see the full detail. Maybe it'll still work and run fine? I hope there is someone here that clears thing up.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 26, 2014)

Toothless said:


> I'd do some research on those pins and see the full detail. Maybe it'll still work and run fine? I hope there is someone here that clears thing up.


i have seen somewhere 1150 socket layout with all pins named. i was completely sure both of them was vss pins, but i could be wrong. one guy already told me that the broken ones are called - quoting: "1st one is RSVD and the 2nd is VSS"
really appreciate your help mate!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

Anytime!


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2014)

This may help...



Regards,


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 27, 2014)

if its working I would advise against messing with it
the VSS pins are not critical


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if its working I would advise against messing with it
> the VSS pins are not critical


I agree.

If the board does end up giving you issues, see what a local goldsmith or a jeweler can do.


----------



## Vario (Dec 27, 2014)

You can also buy cpu sockets and solder them on, it would require skill.  Might also be possible to send it to Asus to have them solder a new socket on as a paid repair.
example:


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2014)

Instead of replacing a socket, find someone to replace pins. 
I had similar problem with my current board (got it for free due to excessive damage).
I've fixed bent pins myself, but the broken ones needed more skill and patience. Locals in Kiev fixed it for an equivalent of $20, including 90-day warranty.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2014)

if its working then there is no reason to be attempting a repair thats not needed


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 28, 2014)

(I'm not suggesting this) OK I AM, I have used a small wire to replace one pin. The board would not boot without it, You have 2 missing. You have to make sure they only touch where there needed, but its a poor mans fix........

 You Could get about 75 bucks on Flee bay for it, then start over with the 75.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 28, 2014)

jaggerwild said:


> (I'm not suggesting this) OK I AM, I have used a small wire to replace one pin. The board would not boot without it, You have 2 missing. You have to make sure they only touch where there needed, but its a poor mans fix........
> 
> You Could get about 75 bucks on Flee bay for it, then start over with the 75.


The better way is to find another broken board (like an old LGA 775) and perform a transplant procedure.
There are few youtube videos on how to do it.
To make it "stick" better and avoid residue I'd suggest to use orthophosphoric acid instead of soldering flux to solder parts together.


----------



## Vario (Dec 28, 2014)

transplanting a pin or a 775 socket?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 28, 2014)

A pin


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2014)

since people aren't getting the point

LEAVE IT ALONE BEFORE YOU REALLY BREAK IT 
YOU CAN NOT FIX THIS WITHOUT REPLACING THE SOCKET


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

update.
today i brought this item to service ,which specifies on doing IT stuff.
they told me, they will charge me 50euros for resoldering these two missing pins, they will use donor parts to reattach the missing ones using microscope. they told they have done it before. they will inform me as soon as they finish. i thought the pins are so tiny, there is no possibility to make a bridge between two, so how come its possible. they looked like a typical pc specialists, geeks, who really convinced me that they will fix it. i got a papers which indicates that all is legit.

any thoughts?


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd suggest reading the fine print and understand what kind of warranty they have if they break it. Make sure that they understand that it currently works. You don't want them saying "Yeah, the board doesn't boot now. It's not our fault because it was damaged to begin with. We're still going to charge you for labor."

I've heard of LGA sockets running without pins without issues. Heck, my modded LGA775 socket has at least 8 pins that aren't connected.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 29, 2014)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> update.
> today i brought this item to service ,which specifies on doing IT stuff.
> they told me, they will charge me 50euros for resoldering these two missing pins, they will use donor parts to reattach the missing ones using microscope. they told they have done it before. they will inform me as soon as they finish. i thought the pins are so tiny, there is no possibility to make a bridge between two, so how come its possible. they looked like a typical pc specialists, geeks, who really convinced me that they will fix it. i got a papers which indicates that all is legit.
> 
> any thoughts?



I'm 100% sure it is fixable. As I said earlier, my current GA-EX58-UD4P underwent the exact same procedure, except my LGA1366 socked had a lot more damage to it.
At the time I did not have a rework station, so I couldn't fix it myself properly, but the actual fix is quite straightforward:

1) You de-solder a donor pin from another dead motherboard (requires hot air and tweezers)
2) Prep the target pin with either residue-free flux or acid
3) Cut down the new pin to fit into the socket on top of the old pin stub
4) Use fine tip soldering iron to wield them together.

Before restoration this board had 2 ripped tracks (ground and something else), ~30 bent pins + 4 broken pins. Motherboard gave signs of life with power attached, yet(even after fixing pcb lines) could not boot.
It took approximately 1.5 hours to realign all bent pins (which is not too bad for a first such procedure) and service guys fixed the rest on the same evening.

Even though there are people who advice against touching the socket, think of it as a car with a flat tire. It still rides, but there is no guarantee that you wont wreck it on the way home.
If the total cost of repairing the board is far below the price of a used equivalent - do it!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> I'm 100% sure it is fixable. As I said earlier, my current GA-EX58-UD4P underwent the exact same procedure, except my LGA1366 socked had a lot more damage to it.
> At the time I did not have a rework station, so I couldn't fix it myself properly, but the actual fix is quite straightforward:
> 
> 1) You de-solder a donor pin from another dead motherboard (requires hot air and tweezers)
> ...


no just no because the op is intending on selling the board ...
the solder will never hold not on LGA1150 it with either stress fracture the pin or the solder will simply brake and fall off into the socket along with the pin and cause a short and fry the cpu


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

so if i will do a several times of installing-reinstalling cpu closing the socket and it will stay as its soldered? if i will do a several hours of cpu stresstesting producing as much heat as i can? i suppose, if it will pass this testing, can it be considered as a fair result? i just really dont want to believe all OneMoar say, because i have already handed in the item to service (even if he is right)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2014)

ill be surprised if the solder lasts more then one to two insert cycles


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> ill be surprised if the solder lasts more then one to two insert cycles


i will keep you updated. i really hope for the best scenario. 
otherwise, i am not interested in this board any more, as i have new for quite a long time. 
would it be cheating if (considering all becomes right, nothing brokes, boots, etc) i wont tell the potential costumer that i have made this repair, even if the result wont be noticable with naked eye?


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> would it be cheating if (considering all becomes right, nothing brokes, boots, etc) i wont tell the potential costumer that i have made this repair, even if the result wont be noticable with naked eye?


Depends on your philosophies on life, I suppose. If it were me, I would disclose it.
I bought an Athlon 64 off Craigslist for pretty cheap one day. The kid looked like he was 15. Took a quick look at the chip to make sure it was what he was actually advertising, gave him the money, and thanked him. Got home, pulled it out, noticed that a good third of the pins were bent (and not all in the same direction, I mean like it had been trampled with a thousand miniature monster trucks.) Despite all that, I'd managed to straighten them all out without breaking any only to find that the damn thing wouldn't POST. The price was such that I probably would have taken it if it were advertised as-is, but I certainly would have appreciated a little disclosure.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 29, 2014)

If you manage to sell the board, better tell upfront about previous repairs. It might not help to improve the value of this mobo, but will definitely help the future owner to provide proper care and increase the remaining lifetime.
Some people (like me) actually look for things like that, because it gives the necessary courage to do some unorthodox things with hardware, which you would never do to a 100% working board (unless you are a rich kid).
In case of damaged socket: if the fix is successful, it would be a perfect base for someone's stationary computer (workstation or GF-PC).


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> If you manage to sell the board, better tell upfront about previous repairs. It might not help to improve the value of this mobo, but will definitely help the future owner to provide proper care and increase the remaining lifetime.
> Some people (like me) actually look for things like that, because it gives the necessary courage to do some unorthodox things with hardware, which you would never do to a 100% working board (unless you are a rich kid).
> In case of damaged socket: if the fix is successful, it would be a perfect base for someone's stationary computer (workstation or GF-PC).


will do that, still not sure i will inform about the repair, though. i will take a full day testing this board (when and IF it will be fixed), opening-closing the socket when cpu installed. i will burn test it for heavy several hours of 80+ degrees hardcore overclocked, and if it could pass, i will repeat opening-closing the socket thing, after the burnout. and if it will pass this whole procedure, IT HAS TO BE CONCIDERED AS FOOLPROOF. pretty sure, it just could not be damaged anymore any soon, if you are not really attempting to.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2014)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> will do that, still not sure i will inform about the repair, though. reason for that is simple. i will take a full day testing this board (when and IF it will be fixed), opening-closing the socket when cpu installed. i will burn test it for heavy several hours of 80+ degrees hardcore overclocked, and if it could pass, i will repeat opening-closing the socket thing, after the burnout. and if it will pass this whole procedure, IT HAS TO BE CONSIDERED AS FOOLPROOF. pretty sure, it just could not be damaged anymore any soon, if you are not really attempting to.


you are dishonest lieing pile crap then 
I am done with you and this thread you will get no further help from me on this board


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you are dishonest lieing pile crap then
> I am done with you and this thread you will get no further help from me on this board


you will be allowed to tell me "I TOLD YOU SO" when i will break the whole pins off. again.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 29, 2014)

It would still be best to inform the potential buyer of the repair/s done and the testing that you made to ensure that it works.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 29, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> It would still be best to inform the potential buyer of the repair/s done and the testing that you made to ensure that it works.


looks like all of you advise to tell about the repairs, so i have to do so. quite logical - you have to treat others as you have to be treated. i am pretty sure, the potential buyer wont be ready to give a price which satisfies me, so i will lose most of the money.

if we are looking for the best scenario - how much could i ask for this repaired item, including all the papers store gave me, as i bought it for 190euros? can i ask for 140euros max, or its space travelling?

I WILL KEEP UPDATED AS SOON AS I GET CALL FROM SERVICE THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED ABOUT HAVING SIMILIAR PROCEDURE ABOUT THEIR DEAD MOTHERBOARDS. been surfing through the net and havent found any thread about someone who attempted to resolder the pins.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 7, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> since people aren't getting the point
> 
> LEAVE IT ALONE BEFORE YOU REALLY BREAK IT
> YOU CAN NOT FIX THIS WITHOUT REPLACING THE SOCKET


so, today called the service. they tried to resolder donor pins, but when they did it, the attachd pins didnt bend back, staying straight up. and i am glad they couldnt repair, because, now i have extra 50euros for adding to potential gpu i am looking for  this guy was right, and i am really really sorry, you were right.  but still they didnt ask charge for trying, so it was worth a try.


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2015)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> so, today called the service. they tried to resolder donor pins, but when they did it, the attachd pins didnt bend back, staying straight up. and i am glad they couldnt repair, because, now i have extra 50euros for adding to potential gpu i am looking for  this guy was right, and i am really really sorry, you were right.  but still they didnt ask charge for trying, so it was worth a try.


This was so obvious....


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 7, 2015)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> the attachd pins didnt bend back


Dunno how is it even possible? If you insert the new pin over the "root" of the old one, it should point more upwards. Either they did not know what they are doing, or these guys were attempting to solder new pin under the old one. 
Anyway, if the attempt to fix your board was free then you did not really lose anything.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 7, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Dunno how is it even possible? If you insert the new pin over the "root" of the old one, it should point more upwards. Either they did not know what they are doing, or these guys were attempting to solder new pin under the old one.
> Anyway, if the attempt to fix your board was free then you did not really lose anything.


as i was told, they tried to attach 2 pins together. the broken one was cut in a half so they tried to resolder that part adding another donor half to it. it could sound ridicilous, but still - was worth a shot. i hope they didnt brake anything more though, as i havent got the item yet.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 7, 2015)

That's exactly how it is done, except they've probably cut too much from the new pin. If they did not mess it up too much you can still sell the board for parts on eBay.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 8, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> That's exactly how it is done, except they've probably cut too much from the new pin. If they did not mess it up too much you can still sell the board for parts on eBay.


and what could be the price if i try? really dont know, how much can i ask..


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 8, 2015)

$40-50 sounds reasonable enough. Search eBay for similar broken boards.


----------



## Nabarun (Jan 8, 2015)

Asus officially states that the socket isn't covered by warranty, but they also say that it IS "_serviceable_" by them. You must be very unlucky to have purchased from this dealer. But you *should* contact Asus about the _paid_ service for the socket repair/replacement. I had a similar situation in the past, and Asus was kind-enough to replace the whole board.


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nabarun said:


> Asus officially states that the socket isn't covered by warranty, but they also say that it IS "_serviceable_" by them. You must be very unlucky to have purchased from this dealer. But you *should* contact Asus about the _paid_ service for the socket repair/replacement. I had a similar situation in the past, and Asus was kind-enough to replace the whole board.


thats a big shite! already called them, wrote them, asked for getting it recovered as i am ready to pay. somehwre (i lost exactly where) was a big topic of ASUS where they described what can be repaired by them. there was a big point made, that they will fix it with charge. as i called them and asked for my rights, they just apologised and said, that they are sorry and the only solution is get in the service located in my area, which doesnt even exist! in my expierance, worst consumer service ever, and that was the reason i was trying to fix it by myself, trying to find services etc. now i moved to MSI and i dont regret that. and that part of regreting of breaking 200euros board is over, i am over it. thanks a lot guys, i will try to make a bidding option in ebay, so maybe someone will take this poor guy, which still works, but i am not taking that risk of damaging other components in future of using damaged item .


----------

